# As this normal?



## EMTJosh (Sep 15, 2004)

After setting up my tank and waiting a few weeks, and today I went out and got my Piranhas. The only problem is one of them sometimes swims on his side(He swims with his right side facing down) . After taking a better look at him I noticed his eye on his right side is alot smaller than his other eye. Is this normal? Has anyone else had a this problem. Is he sick or injured? Maybe it's just a defect. If it is, then I'm calling him Lazied Eye Larry. Sorry bout the pic, the only Digital Cam I have is on my camera.


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

sounds like a birth defect or something. I have a few fish with birth defects. Maybe the smaller eye throws off his "self balancing" instinct (or whatever you call it) adn thats why he leans. Also fish will lean when stressed, but it doesn't look like he is leaning too much, so he should be okay.


----------



## EMTJosh (Sep 15, 2004)

Here's His Left side, the good side


----------



## EMTJosh (Sep 15, 2004)

And here's his right side, the smaller eye


----------



## killum (Jun 3, 2004)

It also might of been biten by another piranha. Does it look distorted and foggy or just look smaller?


----------



## EMTJosh (Sep 15, 2004)

Just smaller, thats it. Its hard to tell from the pics, but the right pupil is almost half the size of the left side


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

i got a cariba from ash that has a samller eye, we call him lucky, it doesn't hurt them they are birth defects, its from peing in the water......psych, hey no one is perfect, EVEn fish


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

I have a nat w/ the same thing, but overnight, the pupil has statred to turn white. any help w/ be appreciated, i'm also gonna check the other threads about it.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

take him back, hes the weakest and will most likely end up dinner, how many do u have


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

One eye might be blind and he is making up for his limited visual spectrum by swimming on his side to see more.

If he doesnt look like he can hang and defend himself, like someone else said, he will be lunch.

Good luck.


----------

